# Question Re: Constable Delivering Court Papers



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

On Wed Aug 27, a women from Foxborough called me and told me she had child support papers that had my name on them (I live in Vermont), and she found my number on the paperwork. They were left by a constable to her address. Her address was 135, and the address said they were supposed to be delivered to my son's father at 151. These documents were not in an envelope, nor were they signed for, and delivered to a complete stranger. Luckily an honest one. These documents of course being child support paperwork contain my information including my current address, phone number, work history, social security number, and even worse all the same information for my son, including pictures of him. Not only does this worry me due to identity theft but if these where in the wrong hands it was like an open map to my son. Just screamed here is this picture of a 3 yr old boy, this is where he lives, take his identity then come steal him&#8230;.She did deliver them to the Foxborough PD, and I did confirm that with an officer that they were in fact received. I was told that they were going to be delivered and any problems they would call me. My concern is that this unenclosed paperwork containing such personal information was delivered to a complete stranger. Who should I contact to see how this happened and what could be done about it? Please any information would be helpful


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Constables are retards, what more can we say?


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

> Who should I contact to see how this happened and what could be done about it? Please any information would be helpful


In Vermont this is usually done by the Sheriffs Dept, as it's civil process..in Mass I would imagine you would contact the family court to find out who served the papers (left them at the wrong address) and you would be able to make your concerns known to the constable thru the Town manager or whoever his supervisor is.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

phuzz01 said:


> Constables are retards, what more can we say?


Constables are another political hack, cop wannabee, wacker job that anyone can get if they have a connection. Just look at those NITWITS in Ayer Ma. or that security guard / constable in Boston.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Now Now, not all constables are bad. Some (very small percentage) are retired police officers and or reserve police officers for their respective towns. 

That being said, a lot of the other constable have no police background what so ever.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Unfortunately lack of common sense by that constable is only that. There is no law or regulation that says those documents had to be sealed nor does it require anyone to answer the door in order for them to be left. However, you can contact the plantiff's attorney and find out the name of said constable and possibly convince him to take an extra 10 seconds to put his papers into an envelope with a name on it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

Maybe the Attorney generals office has someone who overlooks constables.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

My father used to do it for extra money.....

The papers only have to be left at the "last and usual" place of residence. Now the constable could be a complete moron, or the wrong address could have been given to him by the person wanting the papers served.

The only papers needed to be served in-hand are eviction notices, and divorce papers....other than that.....they can leave them there....Typically though, they would put them in envelopes....ONe never knows though....time are tough....Constables could be cutting costs because of the economy, those envelopes don't come cheap....


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Who appoints constables, and what is the difference between having a constable serve the paper vs a deputy? 
More importantly is it a good side job for extra $$, how mauch do they make?


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Constables are typically cheaper.....But somtimes for instance with small claims and capias, they don't have the name "Sheriff" so they get little response for people coming to court on their own....Then its a pain to go get them, and not worth the frustrations that come with it.

Usually a minimum fee for a each type of service. If it has to be in-hand, its more expensive....Iif it takes more than one try to deliver it in-hand, its more expensive. Usually they charge milage too....

Deputies in Worcester make $30.00 for every paper they deliver....


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

firefighter39 said:


> Who appoints constables, and what is the difference between having a constable serve the paper vs a deputy?
> More importantly is it a good side job for extra $$, how mauch do they make?


Constables are appointed (sometimes elected) through the town. They are a little more limited in the items and dollar amounts of papers they can serve vs. the deputy. If you become a constable it's up to you to drum up your own business, hence it also depends on how busy the town you work in is. And yes, you can be a constable in any number of towns. The trouble is, there really is no requirements to becoming a constable so unfortunately for the profession there are many retards running around with a badge demanding professional courtesy.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

In

In the Town of Swansea, you are appointed. The Chief performs a background check on you first then forwards it to the selectmen who then vote at the next election.


----------

